# viper 5900 problems



## whatever2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the viper 5900. sometimes when i press lock/arm the lcd on my remote reads "sensor1". according to the manual this is the shock sensor. since the alarm is not going off when this happens, what does sensor 1 mean when it flashes after i lock me doors sometimes. i also have two 530t window roll up mods installed. they roll up and down ok (kinda slowly but it gets there) but all 4 windows do not go down with 1 press from the switch inside my car, they require several presses. are the units both bad or do i need to adjust them?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should adjust, and FYI the windows are slow becuase the vehicle is not running, window regulators take ALOT of power to move the glass up and down on the track.


----------

